

Ask HN: Why do you exist? What is your biggest goal? - rblion

I am curious to know why you choose to exist and where you want to ultimately go in life, in immaterial and material terms. You need both to live a fulfilling life. What made you choose this path? How do you keep moving forward?<p>I exist to understand the seen and unseen, to apply it to serve all organisms of Earth, and to one day have a beautiful family of my own. I am 20 right now. I have a long way to go but, I am literally having the time of my life trying to do the impossible and get the girl at the same time.
======
wtracy
I want to alter the world for good in some small but tangible way. Right now
I'm trying to do this through creating better technology.

------
Mz
It's all totally pointless. So might as well try to change the world and such.

Like Kirk said right before he finally died (about doing something hard that
made a difference): "It was fun".

